# Comment réduire un doc. à- de 200ko à envoyer en pdf



## paillettes74 (12 Décembre 2010)

Dans des Sté de recherche d'emploi l'on me dit que mon fichier est supérieur à 200ko lorsque qu'il faut mettre mon CV en ligne lors de l'inscription.
Pouvez-vous venir à mon secours pour réduire en ko mon CV texte, une solution simple je ne suis pas une pro en informatique.


----------



## CBi (12 Décembre 2010)

paillettes74 a dit:


> Dans des Sté de recherche d'emploi l'on me dit que mon fichier est supérieur à 200ko lorsque qu'il faut mettre mon CV en ligne lors de l'inscription.
> Pouvez-vous venir à mon secours pour réduire en ko mon CV texte, une solution simple je ne suis pas une pro en informatique.



As-tu essayé de faire Impression vers un fichier PdF, puis d'ouvrir ce PdF avec Aperçu, puis Enregistrer vers... en utilisant un filtre Quartz de compression (proposé dans les options de sauvegarde) = généralement la compression Standard proposée donne un bon compromis entre taille et qualité.

(Ce à faire bien sûr sur Mac OS, et pas sur Windows sur Mac - Section du Forum où tu as posté ta question)


----------



## Panaplegique (12 Décembre 2010)

Sinon essaye de le convertir en Jpeg avec une qualité d'affichage moyenne, cela devrait suffire a diminuer la taille du fichier pour que tu puisses en faire l'utilisation souhaité


----------



## paillettes74 (13 Décembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup, l'on m'a conseiller de ne pas mettre en forme au fur à mesure de faire mon texte que cela prenait du volume à chaque manipulation de rédiger et ensuite de mettre en forme, j'ai suivi ce conseil mais sur mon PC portable j'avais des crainte de galérer encore avec mon MAC et ca à marché .
CBi j'ai fait cette manipulation en vain.Panaplegique j'essayerai. Je serai frileuse de réessayer sur le MAC.


----------

